# warning



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i was just reading that calida is on prednisone.BE CAREFUL.stoping without tapering off,or missing doses,can make you serious sick.experiance speaking here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

Squrts,Thanks so much for that heads up. I did know about it already and I've been very careful to be sure I'm taking the dose I'm supposed to be taking, WHEN I'm supposed to be taking it. It's all mapped out and is on the fridge door and I stand with dose, water and pen in hand to mark it.Doctor started me out at 40 mg a day for three days, then 30 mg a day, then 20 mg, then 10. Today is Day #8 and I'm now on 20 mg a day. I'll be finished with it Friday the 21st. Yippee!How're you doing? Haven't seen you post for awhile.Best,calida=========================Q. What's the difference between God and a doctor? A. God doesn't think he's a doctor.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi calida in 1975 the doc put me on pred and didnt even warn me!i guess they hav to be more carful today,(law suits)i think it helped push me over the edge,when i quit,not knowing.im sure he ment well,he had been my doc sence before i can remember.i dont post much.i cant remember where the letters are on the keyboard ,and cant spell the stupidest things,fustrating!gotta go,bye.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi, Calida! Glad to hear you're doing okay on the Prednisone. It can be a dangerous med to take if not taken correctly. But also a life-saver. My son Lance was on it for 5 months. It saved his life--it bought him some time so we could convince him that an Ileostomy would give him a chance at a half-way decent and healthier life. At first he absolutely refused --he was 15 at the time. The Doctors at Mayo would not operate without his agreeing, so they sent him home. Told us to keep him as comfortable as possible. The decision had to be his. One day, he was feeling really rotten and the bacteria was surging through his system and making him shake something awful. He said he couldn't understand why the Prednisone wasn't working any more. I had to be very honest with him and told him he had two choices. He could either go ahead with the surgery, or he could continue as he was; it was up to him. But, I had to tell him that if he chose not to have the Ileostomy surgery, he had only a few months left to live. The Prednisone was buying him some time, that's all. Thank God he chose the surgery!! He's 25 now and is 6' tall and is looking good!!! Prednisone helped stabilize him and temporarily held back some of the poison in his body that was comming from his large intestine. Some rare form of bacteria completely destroyed his large intestine and they removed all of it. Thank God for the wonders of modern medicine. Unfortunately one of the side effects of Prednisone is what they call a "Moon Face". But it goes away once you are off the meds. There may also be swelling in other parts of your body from it. But it's temporary. Also, a feeling of hyperness. Lance described it as "Climbing the walls". That could be why you can't sleep much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Feisty,Thank you for that information about the Prednisone. I'm sure you are correct that it's the reason for the inability to sleep much.It's strange. As I've said elsewhere on the board, my usual sleep M.O. was from about 10 til 2, and zap..I'm awake....I'm up. Mess around on the computer for two or three hours. Maybe take the lorazepam (maybe not) but go back to bed and sleep another 1-1/2 to 2 hours. Then a 1-1/2 hr to 2 hr nap at 1:00 P.M. I'm still very much in that same pattern but the "feel" is different. I'm not hyper but have a certain heightened awareness. For one thing, I'm not as depressed as I was before I started taking it. Of course, I have you folks now too so it may not be the Prednisone at all.







And Prednisone is not even considered an antidepressant! Go figure.That is so wonderful about Lance. I agree with you about the marvels of modern medicine. And particularly surgery.Hmmm.."Moon Face" huh? Maybe I should go check the mirror. LOL (I rarely do that...it shows!) Perhaps it won't affect me in only 12 days of taking it. Well, even if it does...I can always change my handle to "Diana". I always wanted to be a goddess! Just kidding.Best wishes to everyone,calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Oh, I remember that "moon"face on my little girl when she was 5 years old--she had pneumonia twice in the spring of kindergarten and I was looking at those pictures just the other day and man alive, her face was humongous. She had been on a lot of prednisone during her illness. Luckily, she hasn't taken that stuff for a looooooooonnnnnngggg time.


----------

